# Looking to rehome a shih tzu



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

Excellent Home offered to a Shih-Tzu may consider crosses, girl only please,prefer spayed but not an issue can get her done,any age up to 4,must be child and cat friendly,can pay small donation please, local areas please, ive been let down so many times, or when i offer a dog a home after a few weeks the owner wants them back and its all very upsetting,2 weeks ago a lady had 2 dogs looking for a home, i emailed her she phoned me up and we had a good chat about them,she was going to drop them off the following day,she didn't, she turned her phone off and didn't reply to emails,i was so upset.
keep asking hubby to buy me one but he says he won't pay that much for a dog for me his reply if its free you can have one, i said don't be silly you cant get them for freeyou know what men are like:001_tt2:
been looking for a while now and have adverts up but only getting scams or timewasters, 
please can anyone help me find my new furbaby

thx


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Manytears Rescue had a few Shih Tzu's looking for foever homes


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

As clueless has said Manytears have many lovely dogs looking for a home, I think there minimum donation is around £150 though.

Good luck
regards
DT


----------



## lilyw75 (May 19, 2009)

Good luck!



___________________________________________


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Why not buy one but tell hubby the dog was free :thumbup:


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Maybe your husband's reluctance is putting off people rehoming their pets with you - I would want to know that everyone in the household wanted the dog 100%, and if I had any doubts I would not let it go.

If he is against paying for a dog, I would be concerned how he would react to a big vet's bill


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

Thx for the replies, manytears is a little far and they only rehome with other dogs as most of the Shih Tzu's are exbreeding ones



kirksandallchins
it's not the fact he doesnt want me to have a dog, he bought me a yorkie a few years back she had a hernia which i was told about but when she was 6 months and getting spayed she died on operating table, seems she had a heart murmour too i wasnt told about so cost him over £300 for a dog for a few months, this is one of the reasons he wont pay so much for another one as i was heartbroken, can you imagine if he did pay that much only for something similar to happen, i know its not likely but you never can tell
but thx for your concern


----------



## Sapphire (May 22, 2009)

You might find these Shih Tzu Rescue links useful.

Shih Tzu Club - Rescue Organisations

Shih Tzu Rescue


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you Sapphire


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Have you managed to get a dog yet that suits you


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

hi Fluff im going to pick a pup up tomorrow hun, thx for asking:thumbsup:


----------

